# My 2002 Sentra Spec v



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey everyone im new to this forum and i need some help, i have an 02 specv but i want to make some more power, i have an AEm intake, nismo header and a crap exhaust that the previous owner put on, wht is a good exhaust for my car and what can i do to make around 300hp without a turbo, if its possible?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

NOS maybe ?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

STL SENTRA said:


> Hey everyone im new to this forum and i need some help, i have an 02 specv but i want to make some more power, i have an AEm intake, nismo header and a crap exhaust that the previous owner put on, wht is a good exhaust for my car and what can i do to make around 300hp without a turbo, if its possible?


WS2 and stromung seems to be the favorite among the catback exhausts. You want to make sure your engine is healthy. Things to check into before you go putting nitrous or turbo on your 02:

Is it burning any oil?
Is it losing any coolant?
Are the butterfly screws loctited?
Does it pass a compression check?
How does it look on an oil analysis (optional)?

To make 300whp, you're going to need a decent amount of a nitrous shot OR you're going to slap a terdblow on that bad boy.


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

well im pretty sure if i put NOS ion this car id bve lossing my engine and alot of money to, so im not goin to do that but the enige is very healthy, and there are no leaks or odd sounds, im just not sure what companies to look at cause this is my first nissan


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

As the Saint0421 said to get 300hp its a big NOS shot or a turbo....take your pick.


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

okay so ive been looking at trbos for this car, wht would be the best turbo kit for my car, there is one on ebay for $888.00 its just JDM's t3/t4 starter kit for my car would that be a good buy, or if not what other turbos should i look at?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

DO NOT BUY AN EBAY TURBO. It's hit or miss at best. Take a gander at the kit that treadstone offers.


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

im not sure why that would be a bad dea, since its being sold by a company or store and its brand new for cheap instead of me spending close to 4 grand i can spend 2 grand for the same parts


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

STL SENTRA said:


> im not sure why that would be a bad dea, since its being sold by a company or store and its brand new for cheap instead of me spending close to 4 grand i can spend 2 grand for the same parts


EXACT same parts in quality? link me please?


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

well i was looking at the treadstone kit but would my clutch be able to handle it on low boos or do i need a new clutch and flywheel


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

IF your '02 has an the original clutch/FW still then it's about time to replace it if your gunna be boosting.


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

i just got my whole tranny redone i got new barrings and bushings and a new clutch less than two months ago, so would that be able to hold 5-9 psi of boost


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

STL SENTRA said:


> i just got my whole tranny redone i got new barrings and bushings and a new clutch less than two months ago, so would that be able to hold 5-9 psi of boost


Yes, it would suffice.


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

have you personally used the treadstone turbo kit for your sentra if you own or owned one? and also since im getting a greddy electric turob controller how low could i go with boost without hurting the engine and hoew high could i go with just the kit with out blowing the motor


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

STL SENTRA said:


> have you personally used the treadstone turbo kit for your sentra if you own or owned one? and also since im getting a greddy electric turob controller how low could i go with boost without hurting the engine and hoew high could i go with just the kit with out blowing the motor


I have no personal experience with the treadstone kit for the Sentra. I still have my 2k5 Spec-V. I have owned it since October 2004. I know the person who helped design/test the treadstone kit. IIRC, he was running 8psi all day long. The dynos that are on the Treadstone site are from his vehicle. There are plenty others whom I am affiliated with that have boosted cars w/ the treadstone kit. I am unfamiliar with the Greddy turbo timer and it's set-up. Not blowing up your engine is mostly about having a good/ solid tune. The treadstone comes with a SAFC-Neo to manipulate your AFRs. IF you're going to tune it yourself then you would have to have a wideband sensor and gauge (preferrably with datalogging capabilities). Otherwise you can take it to a shop to get the Neo tuned.


----------



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

also since the down pipe is only 2.5" i would upgrade that to 3" but what is a good dual tip or just a good exhaust for the spec v


----------



## jsoul328 (May 5, 2014)

*want to turbo spec v. burning oil???*

i have an 02 spec v i want to throw a god speed turbo kit in it, but its burning oil about a quart a week, and every 500 miles i add a qt. what should i do??? no lose of power, everything seems to run right. it has a remanufactured 07 motor that was put in it before i baught it. but im guessing when they replaced it for the same problem that im having now, they never replaced the cat which is what is really causing the problems with these qr25 motors consuming oil. thats all i keep reading about online is how all these spec v's are burning oil rapidly like mine is. but since it already had the reman. put in it should i tell them to put a new one in and replace the cat while they're at it. im not rich so idk what to do???


----------

